# Cottage Country - Ontario, Canada



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Cottage country is located north of Toronto and is the refuge for many city dwellers. Much of cottage country is located within the Canadian Shield which is known for its raw geology made up of bedrock, very little soil, trees, lakes and streams.


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

wow beautiful, i visited this area last year, this is around Muskoka or Parry sound right??


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## dan sam (May 26, 2010)

Amazing photos - 'specially the landscape ones... You are blessed to live in such a beautiful environment.

dan


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

ProudArabian said:


> wow beautiful, i visited this area last year, this is around Muskoka or Parry sound right??


Yeah there about.


----------

